# Google- Weight watchers' secret ingredient to a healthier diet is all about topping up ... - Daily Mail



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

//nt2.ggpht.com/news/tbn/NtwEqQos4FbYjM/6.jpgDaily Mail<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Weight watchers' secret ingredient to a healthier diet is all about topping up ...**Daily Mail*Today fibre is considered crucial in the prevention of health conditions such as diabetes, high cholesterol, cardiovascular disease, *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* and other digestive disorders. A recent study published in the European Journal of Clinical *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

